# Tattoos and piercings on women



## rome2012

If you like them....where on a woman do you like them ????

Belly button piercings, tattoos on the lower back.....etc. etc. ????

Clue me in !!!!


----------



## greenpearl

I just asked my husband, 

He said he wants it near my pu$$$!


----------



## lime

In increasing order of trampy-ness for piercings:

1. Ears
2. Second ear piercing on the lobe
3. Upper ear piercing
4. Bellybutton
5. Cheek (I say this is less trashy than a nose ring because it's more unique and interesting but it really depends on the area of the country you're in)
6. Nose
7. Bull-style nose ring
8. Eyebrow/lip/20 more upper ear piercings

Not ranked: piercings that only a significant other will see--these are actually tasteful and attractive as long as you don't go pulling up your shirt or pulling down your pants to show strangers every chance you get.

Tattoos in order of increasing trampy-ness:

1. Hip
2. Ankle, shoulder, upper back, side of the ribcage where it's hard to see, foot
3. Arms, neck, behind the ear
4. Stomach
5. Lower back
6. Inner thighs

Extra tramp points for: anything motorcycle-related, skulls, weird dragons, curse words, and the infamous "tramp stamp" (the wide tattoo that spans the whole of the lower back)

Extra classiness for: bible verses, Chinese characters, symmetric "artistic" symbols

With tattoos, the smaller the classier.

Edit: trampy is not necessarily a bad thing; it depends on personal preference. Not everyone wants their wife/girlfriend wearing halters and belly shirts to a fancy restaurant, but they don't want her wearing ankle-length curtains either. Same goes for tattoos/piercings; it just depends.


----------



## janesmith

two tattoo (there will be more) nose peirced, ears (several in both)

I love them. he doesnt mind and wouldnt matter if he did.


----------



## RandomDude

I wouldn't get a tattoo/piercing just for guys to be honest.

Different guys, different tastes, getting one is all about you and expression.


----------



## rome2012

RandomDude said:


> I wouldn't get a tattoo/piercing just for guys to be honest.
> 
> Different guys, different tastes, getting one is all about you and expression.


Besides the point that I wouldn't have the money to get either, I am too big of a whimp to get pierced or tattooed (sp?).....

I just love to look at girl's erotic pics on a German newsmag website every week and admire their tats and piercings all the time....

And no....I'm in no shape or form a lesbian :rofl: .....!!!!!!!


----------



## rome2012

rome2012 said:


> Besides the point that I wouldn't have the money to get either, I am too big of a whimp to get pierced or tattooed (sp?).....
> 
> I just love to look at girl's erotic pics on a German newsmag website every week and admire their tats and piercings all the time....
> 
> And no....I'm in no shape or form a lesbian :rofl: .....!!!!!!!


By the way.....I *love* this tattoo !!!!!!

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_fL87G_atQXU/S_QYXIhfKMI/AAAAAAAAAHw/lNzUan2YHEQ/s1600/pinocchio_tattoo.jpg


----------



## greenpearl

I would love to have a rose bud on my breast, but don't dare to be this liberal! 

I don't want another man to touch me, my husband said that a girl can do it! 

I will still keep the way I am now, feel more natural!


----------



## DanF

I guess I'm just old school.
I think piercings in the ears are fine. The navel, it depends on the girl and the piercing. Any other body part? never. I think that they are very unattractive.
Tatoos at all on women are unattractive. I call them "tramp stamps".


----------



## RandomDude

rome2012 said:


> And no....I'm in no shape or form a lesbian :rofl: .....!!!!!!!


LOL, yet another example that makes me reckon all women are actually bi-in-denial :rofl:

JK of course... or am I? Hehe


----------



## greenpearl

RandomDude said:


> LOL, yet another example that makes me reckon all women are actually bi-in-denial :rofl:
> 
> JK of course... or am I? Hehe


I like to watch sexy women dance( By the way, I am watching Lady Gaga's video's these days, very sexy), doesn't mean I am bi-denial! 

I won't deny it if I am like this! I just think women are more beautiful and sexier! 

I like to look at man's erection too! Give me pictures of men's hard ****s, I would become horny right away! But I don't become horny when I watch sexy women dance!


----------



## F-102

Don't care so much for piecings or tats, but if my W got vajazzled-WHOAH!!!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

I have none (other than a single piercing in my ears), and I think tattoo's are gross (no offense to anyone that has any please).

I've never been attracted to, or enjoyed a man with tattoo's. An ear piercing wouldn't bother me at all but once, when my son wanted to get his ear pierced, my husband said "if he gets his ear pierced, someone is moving out and it's not me." He is very opposed to men getting their ears pierced, never has said why - must be that macho retired military man in him.

But, I've been toying with the idea of getting my nipples pierced - don't know why, but I'm seriously thinking of it and a small stud in my nose - hubby might have a heart attack (I think he likes the nipples idea, he has a picture of a gal with hers pierced as a screen saver on his computer).

I just might surprise him some day!!


----------



## SteppingStones

I love piercings and tats! But in moderation - they have to be done tastefully -- no big bull rings or anything like that. That said I have 5 piercings in one ear and 2 in the other and 2 tattoos -- one on my ankle and one on my upper back. My husband just got his first tat when I got my second and I love his!

I wouldn't be too crazy about him getting anything pierced, except maybe an eyebrow - I like that on guys, but still I think on him it wouldn't look right. Some piercings and tattoos look good on some people and whereas the same piercing/tat on another person would look really out of place. 

I want my nose pierced - I think a tiny little diamond/crystal nose stud is really hot - but my husband hates them so  no nose piercing for me.
He does want me to get my clit pierced (a VCH) thought. And I'm not against the idea  I haven't done it yet simply because it takes a few weeks to heal and you have to be abstinent while it heals (UGH! :rofl


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

Star said:


> Well I have had the following done
> 
> Ears
> Nose
> Eyebrow
> One tattoo on my spine
> 
> I honestly don't care what people think, it's my body and I'll do what I want to it, If people are going to be shallow/small minded enough to judge and label me by my "cover" (ie. my piercings and tats) then they are doing me a favour as they are probably not worth knowing and I wouldn't want to waste any of my time on them.
> 
> I think a lot of people feel intimidated by people that have tats and piercings, but at the end of the day that is their problem not mine, that does not make me a tramp/rough, or whatever!!, Far from it.


I'm not intimidated by people with tats and piercings, I just personally don't find it attractive. And, I think a lot of young people end up regretting certain tats when they get older and, have you seen some tats as your skin ages? An anchor could wind up looking like your middle finger in your 70s and 80s.

More power to you if they turn you on and you like them - different strokes, right?


----------



## tobio

At various points in my life I have had my ears pierced (most was 5 in each, not upper ear or anything else except from the lobe up), my eyebrow pierced and my bottom lip in the middle with a hoop. No tattoos.

A lot of guys were fascinated with the lip piercing for various reasons... My OH has suggested I get it done again... but I think my time has passed and I'll look like one of those mums trying to be cool and failing miserably!

He has always suggested I could get a tattoo but after toying with the idea I realised I'm way too much of a wuss! Childbirth x 4 = yes, one tattoo = noooooooo!


----------



## Chris Taylor

I find both piercings and tats a real turn-on on a woman if done nicely. Skulls and ear extenders? Not so much so.


----------



## SteppingStones

tobio said:


> At various points in my life I have had my ears pierced (most was 5 in each, not upper ear or anything else except from the lobe up), my eyebrow pierced and my bottom lip in the middle with a hoop. No tattoos.
> 
> A lot of guys were fascinated with the lip piercing for various reasons... My OH has suggested I get it done again... but I think my time has passed and I'll look like one of those mums trying to be cool and failing miserably!
> 
> He has always suggested I could get a tattoo but after toying with the idea I realised I'm way too much of a wuss! Childbirth x 4 = yes, one tattoo = noooooooo!



LOL -- They really aren't SO bad. It's more like being scratched repeatedly by a needle than repeatedly pricked by one. Although if you do decide to get one, there are definitely parts of the body that hurt worse than others. Areas of thin skin over bone - I wouldn't recommend for your first tat if you are even mildly pain intolerant.


----------



## Star

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> I'm not intimidated by people with tats and piercings, I just personally don't find it attractive. And, I think a lot of young people end up regretting certain tats when they get older and, have you seen some tats as your skin ages? An anchor could wind up looking like your middle finger in your 70s and 80s.
> 
> More power to you if they turn you on and you like them - different strokes, right?


Yes, I have seen tattoos when people age and I did think about it before having it done, But I am not the type of person to avoid having something that I want done just because of what it may look like when I'm 70/80, I don't look that far ahead and like I'm going to give a damn when I'm that age anyway!! Haha :lol:, I'd rather be sat here at 70 with something that I've always wanted, even if it did look out of shape or faded and a bit naff because of that, than sit there and regret that I didn't get one done.

Like you say, each to their own.


----------



## michzz

I saw a news segment last year on how depending on where you get a piercing, your body can treat it like an open wound and as an entry point for infection.

People that get their tongue pierced risk infection and chipped teeth.

Women who get pierced below the waist are at risk for infection, the piercing area getting torn, etc.

The biggest impression I got was that the risks of infection, some like blood infections, stay because unlike the earlobe which stays dry, those other areas do not.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

I'm seriously considering the nipple piercing!

Anyone have it done, how much did it hurt at first. I can take a lot of pain in that area.

Someone give me the scoop...


----------



## reachingshore

I occasionally make myself a temporary henna tattoo in the summer (something subtle on my ankle). I used to have an upper ear cartilage pierced - it was a gift to self upon graduating high school. Didn't heal well so it had to go 

Personally I shudder at the thought of having my anything private pierced


----------



## Draguna

rome2012 said:


> By the way.....I *love* this tattoo !!!!!!
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_fL87G_atQXU/S_QYXIhfKMI/AAAAAAAAAHw/lNzUan2YHEQ/s1600/pinocchio_tattoo.jpg


:lol::rofl:

Aah, so good...

I'm really a wimp, when it comes to such stuff, but I do like them on women, except for on the chest area. I don't know why. That said, my gf has one tongue (amazing), one nose bud and three in each ear. They look lovely


----------



## Sadman

My wife has three tattoos on her shoulder that she regrets having, I don`t like them on her and don`t like tattoos full stop.

Each to their own, she used to have her nose, tongue, nipple, belly button and private parts pierced, she doesn`t now, all before we got together, personally it`s very unattractive, her belly button is all scarred and so is her nipple.

I would never stop her having anymore tattoos, she is considering having our childrens names on her wrists but is in two minds due to the nature of her job.
She is considering having a ring made with their names on instead - sounds good to me.


----------



## Pandakiss

michzz said:


> I saw a news segment last year on how depending on where you get a piercing, your body can treat it like an open wound and as an entry point for infection.
> 
> People that get their tongue pierced risk infection and chipped teeth.
> 
> Women who get pierced below the waist are at risk for infection, the piercing area getting torn, etc.
> 
> The biggest impression I got was that the risks of infection, some like blood infections, stay because unlike the earlobe which stays dry, those other areas do not.




chipped teeth....you are preaching to the choir....i think i have made my back molar have a hole and fall apart.

but would i do it again [i had to take my stud out] yes, and as soon as i stop depending on nocotine---i will get a double tongue periceing. but tats--i am scared..i dont like needles.

and i know a lot of women who have a south of the boarder action....that far im not willing to go. i think i will lose all sensation...

but loved my periceing so much.....husband had eye brow just a single, he took it out for work.


----------



## LonelyNLost

I am very conservative, just have my ears pierced once. But I do have a tattoo on my lower back. It's a symmetrical heart/tribal tattoo and it isn't that big. 

My H is another story. He had his ears pierced at 18, then got a tattoo with his initials on his upper arm at 21, followed by a tribal band above it. Then added on a huge globe on his back with our names and "My LIfe My World", a sun on his shoulder, a tribal design that takes up his other upper arm, and then one of each of my children's footprints (the actual baby newborn footprints) with their names. And he wants more! He also pierced his nipples. Said it hurt like heck, worse than anything. But one sort of grew out, and he had to go have it pierced deeper, and the fact that he went back means it wasn't too bad. I don't think I could do that to my nipples. Or vajayjay. Ouch.


----------



## Mom6547

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> I'm seriously considering the nipple piercing!
> 
> Anyone have it done, how much did it hurt at first. I can take a lot of pain in that area.
> 
> Someone give me the scoop...


Like clit piercings, it runs the risk of killing the nerve endings there and causing you not to feel the same sensations... I have a friend (male) who had it done. He hangs his sunglasses off of it. Yuck.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Everyone body is different, that is what makes the world go 'round.

My husband dislikes them both, finds them unattractive. I have never had a desire to get either, so this is a good thing.


----------



## louiswin

I've never been into tattoos or piercings. Not to long ago, my W surprised me with her belly button pierced. At 1st I was against it, but now find it rather sexy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF

F-102 said:


> Don't care so much for piecings or tats, but if my W got vajazzled-WHOAH!!!


I think that is super hot!
My wife doesn't think so. I told her, "It's temporary and ";m really the only one that will see it up close."


----------



## loren

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> I'm seriously considering the nipple piercing!
> 
> Anyone have it done, how much did it hurt at first. I can take a lot of pain in that area.
> 
> Someone give me the scoop...


I have my right nipple pierced. I love it. It did hurt (very sharp pain) but I handled it. I thought they would numb the area for me but it was just a big damn needle. Over very quickly though, then not too much discomfort just the odd sharp pain on the day. Took a while to heal for me, but once it does it's fine. Had a bar first but currently a little silver hoop. I love the idea that it’s a little bit of kinkiness under my clothes, and it's very pretty. I only have my ears pierced (one in each), and no tats, and my look is generally quite elegant so it's just a secret between me and my lover. Boyfriend loves it, and it increased sensitivity (don't know if it does that for everyone, but in my case). Seriously just a pinch can get me in the mood in terms of foreplay (it's like my 'on' switch lol).


----------



## MsLonely

If my husband wants more tatoo I will request him to put my name on his cok, so I can declare my territory.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547

SteppingStones said:


> LOL -- They really aren't SO bad. It's more like being scratched repeatedly by a needle than repeatedly pricked by one. Although if you do decide to get one, there are definitely parts of the body that hurt worse than others.
> 
> Bone. Arrrggghhh. My tattoo artist (who insists you never go to an artist that calls them "tats".) had the uncanny ability to tell when I couldn't take it anymore. Love, love, love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Areas of thin skin over bone - I wouldn't recommend for your first tat if you are even mildly pain intolerant.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ha. Exactly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Star

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> I'm seriously considering the nipple piercing!
> 
> Anyone have it done, how much did it hurt at first. I can take a lot of pain in that area.
> 
> Someone give me the scoop...


Umm and you think that tats look bad on older skin, I dread to think what pierced nipples would like like on a pair of old saggy boobs and the scar you will get if you take the piercing out......Nice! not!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SteppingStones

vthomeschoolmom said:


> SteppingStones said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL -- They really aren't SO bad. It's more like being scratched repeatedly by a needle than repeatedly pricked by one. Although if you do decide to get one, there are definitely parts of the body that hurt worse than others.
> 
> Bone. Arrrggghhh. My tattoo artist (who insists you never go to an artist that calls them "tats".) had the uncanny ability to tell when I couldn't take it anymore. Love, love, love.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ha. Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> haha -- yeah my first one was on my lower ankle almost near the side part of my heel -- so parts of it are over bone. Guy told me afterwards that I probably chose one of the most painful places for a first tattoo...
Click to expand...


----------



## 827Aug

This is one area I won't be exploring. I have one piercing in each ear, and that will be it. The piercings and tattoos just look trashy to me whether they be on men or women. Besides I was blessed with a wonderful complexion and skin. I see no need to blemish that.


----------



## Trenton

I do have my ears pierced but that's about it and no tattoos. I like them on other women I just don't want them on me. I did have a nose ring as a teen but after the first cold when boogers kept getting trapped in my nose, I yanked it for good.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Funny story about a former co-worker. He was in Vegas for a bachelor party and some young hottie had a tattoo of a pair of eyes right above her breasts/bikini top. They were blue and the humor of it all was not lost on him. 
I said "how old do you think she was?" He said "maybe 20". I said "well give it 25 years and those eyes will be closed". 
I didn't think it was actually possible to shoot coffee out of a nose, but it is. He laughed and cursed my name all at the same time.
As Robin Williams says "at 18, it's barbed wire, at 45, it's a picket fence". 
Choose wisely my friends.


----------



## Conrad

Trenton said:


> I do have my ears pierced but that's about it and no tattoos. I like them on other women I just don't want them on me. I did have a nose ring as a teen but after the first cold when boogers kept getting trapped in my nose, I yanked it for good.


From here on out, I'll refer to nose rings as "booger traps".


----------



## Orion

I absolutely hate tattoos on a woman...but for whatever reason, Kat Von D does it for me. Yeah, daddy likes... :smthumbup:


----------



## nice777guy

Wife got a tattoo of her astrological sign (Scorpio) on the back of her neck while we were separated. Its kind of nice, but because she did it while we weren't together, it just gives me bad vibes.

And now they are saying that the astrological calendar may be "off" and she may no longer be a Scorpio!

Now, having said that, I was watching a show with the "Suicide Girls" on Showtime last night, and was REALLY enjoying it. Lots of tats, lots of piercings and these girls were all natural. Not normally my "thing", but this was pretty cool.


----------



## Trenton

nice777guy said:


> Wife got a tattoo of her astrological sign (Scorpio) on the back of her neck while we were separated. Its kind of nice, but because she did it while we weren't together, it just gives me bad vibes.
> 
> And now they are saying that the astrological calendar may be "off" and she may no longer be a Scorpio!
> 
> Now, having said that, I was watching a show with the "Suicide Girls" on Showtime last night, and was REALLY enjoying it. Lots of tats, lots of piercings and these girls were all natural. Not normally my "thing", but this was pretty cool.


I was reading your first paragraph and thinking about typing to you your second paragraph. Too funny. Although I believe they finally decided you had to be born after 1999 for the new signs to take effect. I don't believe in astrology but I was somehow still offended that I would no longer be a Libra. haha


----------



## JMak00

One in each ear. That's about it. Tatoos are unattractive, especially on the neck and above the breast. Multiple piercings and tats, imo, someone is really strectching for attention, especially those huge guages, blech!

My $0.02.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zohaib

Well As said by Randome Dude..!

The taste changes from man to man...so every man have different taste..
like i don' like tattoos on body of gal..!
I like them as simple....


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Saw a tat tonight at Target. She took off her jacket and had a tiny t-shirt on and jeans. On the small of her back was ink that read "Legal". That's just classy with a capital K.


----------



## michzz

Did she have one in front that said "street"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JrsMrs

To each their own.
I've had my ears done, just single holes, since I was a kid. I also have a small tattoo on my ankle. I had my nose pierced as a teen, but took it out a few months later. I also have a 'below the belt' piercing that I got almost 2 years ago. I think it's very sexy!


----------



## kapyatie

Self expression through tattoos is a beautiful, powerful thing. I am female with over a dozen fair sized tattoos, pierced ears and a nose ring. I have tats on my arms, one leg, my back, breast, neck and stomach. It is a challenge to hide them all but I assure everyone it can be done if and when a woman feels the need. In my case, I am a professional and do not care to show them at work so I cover them all and dress conservatively and nobody I deal with on a daily basis is even aware of them. I am a funeral director so I feel it would be inappropriate to allow them to be seen. I have all the classics in the list above including in t he extra tramp points section, meaning dragons, motorcycle symbols (I also ride a Harley). I guess Im a CLASSY tramp.... Bahahahaha.... and the nose ring....... it took my boss 6 months to even notice it. Cant be that bad (yes, it is very small and discreet). Btw,,,,, YES, tattoos DEFINITELY intimidate men, I've noticed that for years but it doesnt tell you much about the person. In my case, I was simply very young and living out a rebellious teenaged period and have a lot of ink to show for it...


----------



## Chris Taylor

kapyatie said:


> Self expression through tattoos is a beautiful, powerful thing. I am female with over a dozen fair sized tattoos, pierced ears and a nose ring. I have tats on my arms, one leg, my back, breast, neck and stomach. It is a challenge to hide them all but I assure everyone it can be done if and when a woman feels the need. In my case, I am a professional and do not care to show them at work so I cover them all and dress conservatively and nobody I deal with on a daily basis is even aware of them. I am a funeral director so I feel it would be inappropriate to allow them to be seen. I have all the classics in the list above including in t he extra tramp points section, meaning dragons, motorcycle symbols (I also ride a Harley). I guess Im a CLASSY tramp.... Bahahahaha.... and the nose ring....... it took my boss 6 months to even notice it. Cant be that bad (yes, it is very small and discreet). Btw,,,,, YES, tattoos DEFINITELY intimidate men, I've noticed that for years but it doesnt tell you much about the person. In my case, I was simply very young and living out a rebellious teenaged period and have a lot of ink to show for it...


You are my kind of girl!


----------



## kapyatie

Why thank you Mr. Chris Taylor...just being me


----------



## Noah2003

My gal had a belly button piercing until she got pregnant with our son. I loved it...it was discreet


----------

